# What is SPL? What is SQL?



## TheDavel

This thread is being made in an effort of potentially creating a sticky for people entering this section-

I know this topic has been covered on here time and time over but lets start fresh-

if you feel like posting past threads feel free to do so.


*Please give us a book definition of SPL...

Please tell us your definition of SPL...

Please give us a book definition of SQL...

Please tell us your definition of SQL...*

This sub-forum is for those who like it loud, so lets get the ball rolling by establishing what we are talking about.


----------



## ErinH

we need a emoicon for beating your head against a wall.

Seriously, stop the madness.


----------



## TheDavel

haha you said emo-icon... shouldn't something that is emo related involve a corner and maybe tears and razor blades?


----------



## Vestax

At least spell definition right. 


SQL originated on eca.com by a fellow name altersys. Definitely one of the first guys to popularize the term. He started this "SQL" craze back in 2000.


----------



## TheDavel

Vestax said:


> At least spell definition right.


:blush::blush::blush:I feel so retarded right now... how did I miss that- 4 times:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## M3NTAL

Are you sure about your sources here?

I'm sure "SQL" can't ever originate from anywhere. The goal has always been to get as loud as possible without distortion.

Now as far as the "craze" or the use of the term "SQL", you are probably right about the timeline.



Vestax said:


> At least spell definition right.
> 
> 
> SQL originated on eca.com by a fellow name altersys. Definitely one of the first guys to popularize the term. He started this "SQL" craze back in 2000.


----------



## Vestax

M3NTAL said:


> Are you sure about your sources here?
> 
> I'm sure "SQL" can't ever originate from anywhere. The goal has always been to get as loud as possible without distortion.
> 
> Now as far as the "craze" or the use of the term "SQL", you are probably right about the timeline.



Of course not but to give it a name, there was a huge thread on eca.com before it got purged on how the name came about. I've been in the game for a while before working in the industry and I have not seen anybody come up with a name for loud sound quality before altersys did. If anybody remembers that guy, it'd be all the old schoolers here on this forum. And if anybody really cared, contact the ECA admin to pull up the thread back in the year 2000. It's sitting there.


----------



## Fur Burger

Incredible. If it were not for you starting threads in this forum, it would have dropped off the map ages ago. No offense but, now that bobditts is gone, is this your new way of seeking attention? Let’s face some facts; (1) no real SPL competitors are going to post in this SPL forum as long as Termpro, the DD forum, and others continue to exist. None. Nada. Zilch. Zero……point…….zero. The experts are there and they will stay there. (2) The “SPL” related questions are being posted in the regular forum and I don’t see anyone moving them. Why? Because they are not true SPL questions. There has been no one wondering why they cannot perform the hair trick. No one is looking for advice on how to hit 171dB. No one is looking for what subs to use while building a clamshell. No one is seeking the updated rules for the next Death Match. No one is asking how to add five alternators to power 15 of whatever multi-thousand watt amp HiFonics is selling these days. No one is asking how many stiff spiders to use when they rebuild their sub. No one is pouring concrete in their doors. No one is replacing their windows with Plexiglas. No one is putting a wall in a Mini Cooper. Well okay you got me there. (3) You are fighting a losing battle and you are on the wrong battlefront. This forum will remain “SQ” in name only because the level of posts on here clearly shows that the definition of “SQ” is now Infinity 6x9s in a rear deck. What the forum was founded upon is lost forever. It has been over run with professional internet arguers who just want to fight. People who take exactly zero time to listen unless the answer is what they want to hear. And it’s not fighting over which is better for a particular application, SEAS or Peerless, its stuff so ridiculous that I sometimes wonder if it is a real question.


“You should decide what amp to use based upon the cone material of your subwoofer” What? Are you serious? 

“Should I leave my wallet on my dash with a $50 bill hanging out…..I mean.…should I put stickers on my car providing free advertising for audio manufacturers?” Is there a “Basic common sense” forum we could add in addition to the SPL forum? 

“Hey check out these $5,000 amps, are they any good?”. “Pffffft…$5,000 for an amp? That’s insane since you could get the same performance with a $3,200 amp”. Makes you wonder if you could get the same performance with a $3,100 amp or is $3,200 the cut off? And does it even matter since I am using paper coned subs and the $5k amp doesn’t come with stickers?


This would be comical if not for one thing…………………all of this actually happened. But yet your concern is with a forum which has had exactly zero threads asking any legitimate questions.


----------



## Hispls

Fur Burger said:


> no real SPL competitors are going to post in this SPL forum as long as Termpro, the DD forum, and others continue to exist. None. Nada. Zilch. Zero……point…….zero. The experts are there and they will stay there.



Pretty much nailed it. The "SPL FORUM" section should just be a page linking to termpro or DD forum. If I were looking for advice on turning 165 to 166 or something rediculous, I'd be over there. To each their own, and I certainly don't diminish people who can do this as it does take some bit of skill and hard work....but if one is really seeking those kind of answers, this probably isn't the best venue.


----------



## Vestax

Agreed... that was the most accurate response everrrrrrr 


I haven't visited Termpro in ages... is it still crackin'?


----------



## TheDavel

Fur Burger said:


> Incredible. If it were not for you starting threads in this forum, it would have dropped off the map ages ago. No offense but, now that bobditts is gone, is this your new way of seeking attention?



My real intentions were to show that this type of sub forum is worthless... I think that is going well. Other members to include you are helping me out. 

I cannot be offended in anyway- Being as you do not act or smell of noob at all I would look at it as a complement... the only thing that could be offensive is that you were not here when Bob was a positive influence and are comparing me to that version of Bob-none the less I don't care what people say and I _am_ just here for attention.


----------



## tard

Fur Burger said:


> (1) no real SPL competitors are going to post in this SPL forum as long as Termpro, the DD forum, and others continue to exist. None. Nada. Zilch. Zero……point…….zero. The experts are there and they will stay there.


partially true. i am there (soundpressure), but i am here also! i might not be alan dante, but the work of my hands in the SPL category is definetly respectable. but agreed, i don't swing by here to discuss SPL.

SQL= as loud as a person can make it, but still have decent tonal qualities. people in the business, probably see more people coming around to that.

everyone remember wayyyy back in the day (when you actually won a prize at a competition), when vehicles were judged on everything? then more and more people only started to care about bass and subwoofers. 500KVA's to as many subs as they could cram in there.... and then just run a pair of co-axles off of deck power. who cared about the install or the SQ, as long as they could put up louder numbers than everyone else.

at least now, more emphasis is starting to get put into mids, tweets, and the rest of the 19,000hz bandwidth again. maybe this is a sign that the tide is changing. the trend is going to head back in the other direction.

back on topic; i concur to the concern that a subforum on this topic, will draw the unwanted ca.com, et all, mentality crowd. although maybe the special status and the ninja den is the way to weed out everything else. keep that section flowing with the niche clique there was in the old diymobileaudio.


----------



## Hispls

Vestax said:


> Agreed... that was the most accurate response everrrrrrr
> 
> 
> I haven't visited Termpro in ages... is it still crackin'?


I pop in there now and again...though I never post. There's a lot of good info there, and it seems to be the biggest collection of serious and successful SPL competitors.

I think what throws people off here is that you cannot be competitive in DB drag events and have anything close to good linear sound. And many novices don't even know what they mean when they think they want their car very loud. I'd say not 1 in 1000 people who come onto online forums asking "SPL" questions really understand that we'd translate that into "I want to build a box that has a 12-18db peak at around 55hz and I'll only be playing test tones for 5 second bursts". The people who really understand what they're asking wouldn't come here to ask. Not to mention if you really want to be competitive, there are other restrictions in those formats to be figured in, and any advice given or taken without taking those into consideration would be detrimental anyway.

There's just no way to get linear 20-80hz sound out of a box designed to do +18db peak at resonance.

I think the average guy who comes thinking he wants "loud" and thinks he wants 160db would be blown away by 130db linear.


----------



## [email protected]

TheDavel05 said:


> *My real intentions were to show that this type of sub forum is worthless*... I think that is going well. Other members to include you are helping me out.
> 
> I cannot be offended in anyway- Being as you do not act or smell of noob at all I would look at it as a complement... the only thing that could be offensive is that you were not here when Bob was a positive influence and are comparing me to that version of Bob-none the less I don't care what people say and I _am_ just here for attention.




why the hell do you care so much what sub forums are on here, this is getting rediculous, ****ing baby ****


----------



## Oliver

Over on DIYY [do it yourself yoga], this refers to the Lotus position [SQPL].

after assuming the position ...breathe in ...breathe out [ while you hold your thumb and middle fingers tip-to-tip on each hand ],[rest them comfortably on your "Aura" ].

Ok, now breathe in ... and breathe out ...{excellent GrassHopper !!}


----------



## capnxtreme

I'm afraid to look up whether that's true or not...


----------



## TheDavel

BeatsDownLow said:


> why the hell do you care so much what sub forums are on here, this is getting rediculous, ****ing baby ****


has something to do with the sites integrity and reason for existance-this is DIYMA... Not CA-ECA-Sounddomain ect

You act as if I have made hundreds of posts about this- I made 2 threads with what, 6-7 posts over a week and a half... you are right I am out of control- this is getting rediculos- this is ****ing baby ****.


----------



## [email protected]

TheDavel05 said:


> has something to do with the sites integrity and reason for existance-this is DIYMA... Not CA-ECA-Sounddomain ect
> 
> You act as if I have made hundreds of posts about this- I made 2 threads with what, 6-7 posts over a week and a half... you are right I am out of control- this is getting rediculos- *this is ****ing baby *****.


Well to me crying about something you have no control over or ever will is baby ****, I dont know you and am not trying to imply any thing really, I just thought that coming to this site I would get away from alot of the whining but I guess I was wrong, and I was probably stupid to think there was a place on the internet that wasnt like that.


----------



## TheDavel

^ if the masses cry we gain control or at least have a say or can ask for change... I think it is called democracy or something like that I am not sure-

I am crying and bitching and acting childish but my intentions are to help steer DIYMA back on track and I'd rather be thought of as a baby then think of myself as someone that let a place he calls home go to ****... speaking of ****... if someone ****s in your yard, you want the **** gone, so you got to clean it up, your hands may appear dirty to others.


----------



## Fur Burger

It appears that my point is not coming across as well as I had hoped. Having a “SPL” sub-forum on here has nothing to do with the decline of DIYMA, especially considering the fact that no one is going to ask real SPL related questions. What has and continues to destroy DIYMA are the influx of new members who know everything and are more than willing to demonstrate their vast (lack of) knowledge to the point the letters on the keyboards are wearing off from the heat generated by their fast and furious typing skilz. The “unwanted ca.com mentality crowd” are in the regular sub-forums….not in here. 


Ignore the SPL sub-forum and it becomes as meaningless as another waste of bandwidth known as “Member Introductions – Hey Yo”. Posting new threads to complain about threads which do not exist makes no sense…unless someone just wants to be noticed. 


Why draw attention to the dead body in the corner? Other than the fact it stinks, it’s not bothering anyone. Just go stand on the other side of the room and you will be fine.


Now let’s get back to answering important conversations like:


“What do you guys think of this (fill in the blank) amp?”


“It appears to be overpriced and you could get the same performance for far less money (the old DIYMA spirit)”


“What?!?!?! I’ve never heard this amp but how dare you criticize what I am going to buy. I called the manufacturer and they said it was the best ever made. He said they copied the design off of (fill in the blank with the name of what is perceived to be the greatest amp manufacturer in the history of mankind). Don’t make me school you.”


“Ummm…..okay. I was just trying to help. Looking at the gut shots, it looks they copied every other mid range amp meaning there will not be an audible difference in a moving vehicle.”


“Don’t help me unless you agree with everything I say. This thread is close(d). Oh by the way, my comps don’t bang like my coaxials, any ideas? Also, I am running 80 watts because it’s a known fact that 130 watts is just for SPL. Kthxbye”


----------



## MuTT

Fur Burger said:


> It appears that my point is not coming across as well as I had hoped. Having a “SPL” sub-forum on here has nothing to do with the decline of DIYMA, especially considering the fact that no one is going to ask real SPL related questions. What has and continues to destroy DIYMA are the influx of new members who know everything and are more than willing to demonstrate their vast (lack of) knowledge to the point the letters on the keyboards are wearing off from the heat generated by their fast and furious typing skilz. The “unwanted ca.com mentality crowd” are in the regular sub-forums….not in here.
> 
> 
> Ignore the SPL sub-forum and it becomes as meaningless as another waste of bandwidth known as “Member Introductions – Hey Yo”. Posting new threads to complain about threads which do not exist makes no sense…unless someone just wants to be noticed.
> 
> 
> Why draw attention to the dead body in the corner? Other than the fact it stinks, it’s not bothering anyone. Just go stand on the other side of the room and you will be fine.
> 
> 
> Now let’s get back to answering important conversations like:
> 
> 
> “What do you guys think of this (fill in the blank) amp?”
> 
> 
> “It appears to be overpriced and you could get the same performance for far less money (the old DIYMA spirit)”
> 
> 
> “What?!?!?! I’ve never heard this amp but how dare you criticize what I am going to buy. I called the manufacturer and they said it was the best ever made. He said they copied the design off of (fill in the blank with the name of what is perceived to be the greatest amp manufacturer in the history of mankind). Don’t make me school you.”
> 
> 
> “Ummm…..okay. I was just trying to help. Looking at the gut shots, it looks they copied every other mid range amp meaning there will not be an audible difference in a moving vehicle.”
> 
> 
> “Don’t help me unless you agree with everything I say. This thread is close(d). Oh by the way, my comps don’t bang like my coaxials, any ideas? Also, I am running 80 watts because it’s a known fact that 130 watts is just for SPL. Kthxbye”


lmao, you are one of my favorite posters of all time, thank you.


----------



## TheDavel

Fur Burger said:


> Ignore the SPL sub-forum and it becomes as meaningless as another waste of bandwidth known as “Member Introductions – Hey Yo”. Posting new threads to complain about threads which do not exist makes no sense…unless someone just wants to be noticed.


What is with this thought of me being attention deprived?



Fur Burger said:


> Why draw attention to the dead body in the corner? Other than the fact it stinks, it’s not bothering anyone. Just go stand on the other side of the room and you will be fine.


Good points with the exception that it is bothering many...


You sir are a funny man. I too like your posts.


----------



## ErinH

MuTT said:


> lmao, you are one of my favorite posters of all time, thank you.


x2. me likey.


----------



## sundownz

I happen to know a few things about SPL if there ends up being some real SPL threads in here


----------



## Aaron Clinton

*SQL is a no-no on SSA, I filtered it out. *


----------



## yermolovd

We should filter out SQ. It's very irritating.


----------



## beerdrnkr

Fur Burger said:


> It appears that my point is not coming across as well as I had hoped. Having a “SPL” sub-forum on here has nothing to do with the decline of DIYMA, especially considering the fact that no one is going to ask real SPL related questions. What has and continues to destroy DIYMA are the influx of new members who know everything and are more than willing to demonstrate their vast (lack of) knowledge to the point the letters on the keyboards are wearing off from the heat generated by their fast and furious typing skilz. The “unwanted ca.com mentality crowd” are in the regular sub-forums….not in here.
> 
> 
> Ignore the SPL sub-forum and it becomes as meaningless as another waste of bandwidth known as “Member Introductions – Hey Yo”. Posting new threads to complain about threads which do not exist makes no sense…unless someone just wants to be noticed.
> 
> 
> Why draw attention to the dead body in the corner? Other than the fact it stinks, it’s not bothering anyone. Just go stand on the other side of the room and you will be fine.
> 
> 
> Now let’s get back to answering important conversations like:
> 
> 
> “What do you guys think of this (fill in the blank) amp?”
> 
> 
> “It appears to be overpriced and you could get the same performance for far less money (the old DIYMA spirit)”
> 
> 
> “What?!?!?! I’ve never heard this amp but how dare you criticize what I am going to buy. I called the manufacturer and they said it was the best ever made. He said they copied the design off of (fill in the blank with the name of what is perceived to be the greatest amp manufacturer in the history of mankind). Don’t make me school you.”
> 
> 
> “Ummm…..okay. I was just trying to help. Looking at the gut shots, it looks they copied every other mid range amp meaning there will not be an audible difference in a moving vehicle.”
> 
> 
> “Don’t help me unless you agree with everything I say. This thread is close(d). Oh by the way, my comps don’t bang like my coaxials, any ideas? Also, I am running 80 watts because it’s a known fact that 130 watts is just for SPL. Kthxbye”


Well said sir. Lol.

Sometimes the Diyma crowd seems really high and mighty and it seems like they look down upon new comers or people who like a lot of bass with their music. If the people on here want to make their own little private forum than make one and invite only the people you want. This is a public forum that is here to help people. People have different preferences on what type of sound they like and it may not always be the popular vote, but your sound system is meant to be pleasing to "your" ears. I like a wide variety of music, country, hiphop, pop, oldies, rock, etc. and depending on what I'm listening to my bass goes up or down. I like car audio, other than sports it's my only hobby and I like learning everything I can about it. If someone has an spl question, what's wrong with helping them out? It seems like people are getting upset just because they have to look at the words SPL on the forum. If you don't want to help out then stay out and don't worry about it. The bottom line is that the owner of the forum is helping EVERYONE out by adding all aspects of car audio for us to learn and debate on. It has also helped the forum with sponsors which people have also benefited from, (Thanks again TBI for the free tweeters, my review should be done within the next 2 weeks). I guess people like to whine just to whine, if the forum was the same as it was a few years ago, people would be whining about how the forum should be more advanced and should expand on topics. All the new things that have been added to the forum hasn't bothered me at all, other then the chat thing, but I found that you can actually close it, problem solved! Anyway that's my rant, I'm not trying to start an e-fight but sometimes the people on here just get under my skin.


----------



## Ziggy

TheDavel05 said:


> haha you said emo-icon... shouldn't something that is emo related involve a corner and maybe tears and razor blades?


Heheheheh...emo-icon!


----------



## Jhemi80

BeatsDownLow said:


> why the hell do you care so much what sub forums are on here, this is getting rediculous, ****ing baby ****


x2

Seriously, some of the children on here have some growing up to do. Some of you are being extremely prejudicial and are not adding anything constructive to this thread, or this website.

Almost all I hear are crybabies, whining about the "Good old days." 

It sucks having to dig through all these BS whiny posts just to try to find one little tidbit of useful information. 

I'm always reading posts from whiners talking about how this site has gone to crap. But the only reason this site may have become crap, is because of all of the bitching and whining that goes on here. This is why I usually just cruise the classifieds. (Don't worry, I'll go right back to cruising the classifieds) 

But before I do, some of you need to take a long look in the mirror and ask yourselves, "What can I do to make this a better website?"

Hopefully your answer wont continue to be, "To make this website better, I'm going to whine and cry and *****, like a full grown adult baby."


----------



## TheDavel

Man it is so easy to come in as outsider and jump on the old bandwagon beatdown... I wish I could be uninformed and pass judgement on people... You say that value is not added? You are incorrect. This thread and the others in this section just go to show you how pointless this section is. May it rest in peace. Please stick to the FS section as you have no value to add to this thread.


----------

